# New-Just want to grow some grass



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Hello new to forum, just like everything else once you start reading everything becomes much more complicated.
Had an old drive torn out, which modified the size of the front lawn. Thought it would be a good idea to just redo the lawn.

Wife thought that we should just buy sod and do ourselves. Now that we are older and all ready take on too many DYI projects the thought was it was to much labor. After seeing a bit on line I discovered this is a good time to plant seed and well summer is near a close and there is no hurry for grass we decided "let's just throw down some seed".

Now I have discovered I am in the middle of a "Renovation" and it is recommended to have at least a year of proper lawn care knowledge before attempting. I have no experience but I like to read up a bit.That is where my mistakes happen.. I end up turning things into a bigger project due to what is learned by reading.

Too late to turn around...I am now deep into the process and joined in hopes to make the best of it. Not looking for the perfect lawn but would be nice if this activity bears fruit. (or green grass)
Perhaps my activities have not been the worse, but I realize some things could have been done better.

I have read a bit and watched you tube videos to get where I am at this point...

Here is where I am @
Used old garden tractor and tilled lawn completely
Opportunity allowed to fill ditch, added top soil to extend lawn area,
the new top soil was spread over entire area and leveled with landscape rake
Due to rain, heat, and family schedule the soil was left un-touched for 2-3 weeks however when dry... round up was used with hand sprayer to kill weeds that came up.

After reading about grasses and grass mixes and... as I said we are in no hurry at this point 
I purchased 10lbs of KBG (Jacklin Seed - Biltmore Blue Blend - 100% Kentucky Bluegrass | Certified Grass Seed) 
This seed was chosen mostly because of reading that it has Rhizomes and repairs it self and it was best to start with seed that had no weed in it.

The front area I am working on is about is about 1800 sq ft (at least it is not a giant area)
Once determined we would be home and able to attend to seed (no irrigation) ground was raked seed was applied with earthway hand spreader. I did not weigh seed I used about a half bag

I also purchased MAXLAWN Starter Fertilizer (12-24-6) 
The plan was to add once the seeds started to germinate, however I did add a small amount while adding the seed. (Not weighed)

Due to fear of rain washing the seed and seeing you tube videos on how well seed did when mulched EZ straw was placed on top. This was done somewhat heavy. 5 bundles which is able to cover 2500 sq feet.

Sunday evening Seed was laid and covered. 8/22
Each day water has been applied to keep from drying out. 4/5 times each day It is watered until the straw is damp. It has not been watered after 6pm. When checked each morning the straw is not completely dried out.

In digging deeper into topic, I could have done things a bit better. I see weeds popping up so the round up process could have been better.

I think I am off to a decent start but "you don't know what you don't know  
I came across this forum (while investigating small backpack sprayers) and happen to see others in my area. I thought it may be good to get advice from folks that may have been in my situation. Not looking for a perfect lawn and do not plan on making this another hobby, but would like to do the best I can. It's 9:00AM time to go water before my next meeting.

Thanks,

-Ed

Progress photos...











Latest:


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Welcome to TLF. The only step you really missed was not using Tenacity at the time of seeding. The active ingredient (mesotrione) acts as a pre-emergent and helps to kill weeds as they pop up during a renovation. You will never kill 100% off the dormant weed seeds in your soil. The frequent irrigation triggered them to germinate.

What to do now? Nothing. Weeds aren't a big deal and are to be expected during a renovation. They can easily be taken care of at a later time.

Since you chose KBG, you should know that the growing in process is much slower than other grass types. You will get germination and then nothing will seem to happen for approx. 2 weeks. This is called the "sprout and pout" phase. After this phase, the grass will take off and continue to grow.

Keep watering several times a day until the grass reach 2", then make your first cut back to 1.5". Do this for 3-4 mows then you can adjust to your normal height of cut. You can also add some nitrogen after your first cut.

Check out the cool season guide, if you haven't already and read the Renovation Guide.

You did good by getting your seed down in mid-August. Too many people are waiting too long because of the heat and humidty.

One last thing: KBG lawns take a full season or two to fully grow in. So don't be alarmed if it doesn't look exactly as you imagined right away.


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Thanks for the quick comment... I was just reading to see if it was possible to put tenacity over the mulch  tells me that I am heading in right direction on research.

I do have a question...
I have read several things about the straw. My plan was to leave to decompose? Some folks had issues with straw covering and actually killing? Wondering if that was just that seed shifted and was no longer under that area of straw.
To help with any bare spots, can I hit again with seed once the grass begins to germinate? to help fill in?

I would like to take advantage of the fall season in any way possible.

Thanks again!

*Note edited date was actually 8/22


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 8, 2020)

Tilling probably made the weed problem worse.

Spray Tenacity +28d after you saw germination. That will get some of the young winter weeds that are starting to germinate and prevent others. You probably want to consider prodiamine +2mo after germination and maybe also a 3-way at that point if Tenacity hasn't taken care of some of the weeds. You could wait until spring for the 3-way, though, too. And then of course apply pre-em in the spring.

You can spray Tenacity over the mulch, it is less ideal but if you hit the leaves of the weeds it will still treat them as it can. Tenacity seems to work systemically, too, so after some good rain the weeds will absorb some from the surrounding ground and it will do it's work then too.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I have zero experience with straw so I can't help.

As noted above, spray Tenacity in a few weeks. A proper pre-emergent can go down 60 days post germination or two mows, whichever is later - you may not have time to a pre-emergent application this Fall, and that is okay.

By the time you will be able to use a broadleaf weed 3 way killer, it will be too cold and the weeds won't be actively growing. So again, as noted, take care of them next Spring and also get a Spring application of pre-emergent down to prevent Summer weeds.

If, in about 2-3 more weeks you have large bare areas, you can throw more seed down. Don't worry about thin spots. Frequent doses of quick release nitrogen will help those spots fill in.

Remember, don't let your new grass get too long before cutting. A lot of people are afraid they're going to kill the grass and wait until it gets 4+" before making the first cut. Frequent mowing will encourage more growth and help the young grass fill in.

For someone just starting out, you are in a better place than most. Patience is going to be your worst enemy.


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

OK... Current plan 
continue to water. Watch for germination.
Once grass begins to grow @ 2" cut back to 1.5
Do this for 3-4 mows then you can adjust to your normal height of cut
*Tenacity 30 days post germination or two mows, whichever is later (I will not be too concerned of weeds)
(Tenacity can be applied at 30 days. Prodiamine at 60.)

Yes I would be afraid to mow at 2" I would have never mowed until over 4"  I still think this will be scary,
Initially was thinking just let it grow out since the lawn mower and stepping on it would do more harm than good.
This is really a surprise...I am sure this will not look very pleasant.

I can determine what to do with straw, after I see what happens from the first couple mowings. Perhaps a bag would be good to catch and start removing if it is not decomposing.

I think it will be a bit before mow time so I will read more and order the supplies and sprayer. Not really sure when or how many times I will actually be able to mow before end of season.

Sounds like I will need to practice with a sprayer and calibration anyway. A little more care may be needed that I anticipated. My approach will be reduced mix and spoon feed, as I do not want to kill things by lack of experience in incorrectly applying.

I am going to order FlowZone Cyclone 2.5 this can be used on a Northern food plot also

Thanks for the help, I appreciate this greatly...


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

One correction - Tenacity can be applied at 30 days. Prodiamine at 60.

New grass is very tough and will hold up to mowing. One of the worst things you can do is wait.

Read the bottom of page 2: https://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/ay/ay-3-w.pdf


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Thanks for the link... I guess now my biggest concern is the straw. I have read conflicting information, I am more inclined to believe the advice of the link. versus the "You tubers"

I have applied the straw "heavy handed". I will have to watch for growth carefully. (I do not have soil showing) With the rain we have had in the past I did not want the seed to wash away. Luckily no heavy storms since applying. Only one light rain, I have been diligent in keeping the straw damp. Probably it is best to put a bag on the mower and try to start collecting during the initial cuts. I assume this will help when tenacity is then applied, more of the weeds will be exposed. Meeting just finished off to water again


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Finally get a break from watering, pouring rain today... Let's see if the EZ straw pays off. Hopefully the seed will stay put, it is matted pretty good from the watering this week (watered 5 days). Yikes... there are definitely puddles now. It's out of my hands.




Some straw in street... may have just been been straw hanging over edge. Have puddles in lawn area so I am not sure what things will look like.


----------



## rijkmus (Jul 12, 2021)

That looks pretty flat l think you will be ok. You got to do a germination dance to speed up the process. After the rain go and look for seed being wash down creating bald spots. Add more seed. I gave up on bluegrass I get too much sun. Good job


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Good idea... I am going to go look into street for seed as well


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Only a bit of straw washed away which was caught up in gravel. So far,now Oh No...more rain...
I can see how easily you can go from things going fairly well to a disaster. Crazy!


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

rijkmus said:


> That looks pretty flat l think you will be ok. You got to do a germination dance to speed up the process. After the rain go and look for seed being wash down creating bald spots. Add more seed. I gave up on bluegrass I get too much sun. Good job


I think my rain dance worked too good... I am not dancing any more


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

This is what the new seed had to endure... My neighbors drive... You can see some of the straw washed up there.


2nd pic... I took a trip right after, this road was blocked but opened up when I came back.


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Re-seeded areas that were bare and covered with peat moss, re-watered... All before 6:00

Ready for round #2


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Today is 7 days, went out to water and there was an unexpected surprise. We have Kentucky Blue Grass sprouts! We have had 90 deg plus days and lots of sun and humidity here in Michigan. It appears the effort is producing some results.

The most surprising part is that the areas that the grass is peeking out in is many of the areas i just reseeded and covered with Peat Moss. That tells me all of the seed did not wash away in these spots from the recent HEAVY storm.

I went out and put down fertilizer for the start seeds and then watered lightly. Actually exciting to see...

Anything to watch for or act on please comment... I would like to give it my best to help this along. I still have concern on how to handle the straw. As I am sure there will be plenty of sprouts under the matted down straw soon.

Thanks!


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Today is 7 days, went out to water and there was an unexpected surprise. We have Kentucky Blue Grass sprouts starting! We have had 90 deg plus days and lots of sun and humidity here in Michigan. It appears the effort is producing some results.

The most surprising part is that the areas that the grass is peeking out in is in many of the areas i just reseeded and covered with Peat Moss. That tells me all of the seed did not wash away in these spots from the recent HEAVY storm.

I went out and put down fertilizer for the start seeds and then watered lightly. Actually exciting to see...

Anything to watch for or act on please comment... I would like to give it my best to help this along.

Thanks!


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Been popping around reading other posts. Since everything seems like it is best done in the fall. As soon as the back grass dries up from the recent rain, we are going to cut it short and rake it up good...sprinkle a rye mix down to see if we can improve the back yard a little trying to take advantage of the fall season...


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

There is a lot of weeds... But when the sun is just right you can see a slight tint of green over the area.
What has come up is about an 1" It is now 10 days since seeding with KBG.

The reseeded areas that was thought to have washed out from the storm on Saturday is now 4 days...
the new growth looks like it is able to find it's way through the straw. The new grass looks so delicate.
The weeds make it look a mess.


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

I purchased the tenacity, surfactant and dye. I assume I will have to wait a bit extra for that application due to the re-seeding after the storm. It was also mentioned to toss more seed on any bare spots. Should I wait until it is time for the tenacity? Spray it down and then put more seed down over any bare spots?

And from reading it is just better to leave thin rather than add more seed to help thicken for the spring?

I will look into the quick release nitrogen and order. I still have some granular fertilizer for starting seeds should I just continue to put it down until it runs out?


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Is it best to start mowing when the first batch of seed reaches 2" or wait until the second batch of seedlings grow to the 2" mark?


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Since I did not get any replies I just went and did my first cut today. The main reason was to start getting some of this straw off. I did not want the straw to kill off any of the new growth by keeping it from getting sunlight. All in all I think it was a good choice. I pulled out a 55 gallon garbage can of straw. I then walked over the lawn with a blower to loosen up some the straw that remained.

Now that the weeds are cut down and some of the straw removed it looks like a start of a lawn.

Still have some bare spots, but coming along.


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 8, 2020)

You should be fine with the mow. Better to keep the grass short than let it flop over due to being too long for it's strength, IMO. More issue come from the flop (shade/matting, fungus) than from an extra mow.

How much fert did you apply, and how much was fast release in it? You may be able to start spoonfeeding more nitrogen now or soon. From now until growth stops, aim for 0.2 lbs of N for every 1k sqft (M) every 2 weeks. Factor in maybe 50% (this is an estimate unless the bag tells you how much) of the N you already put down as still slowly releasing over the next 2 weeks, so subtract that if you want to apply soon so that the sum of the 50% from your original app + what you spray totals to .2 lbs N per M.


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

I have only used the original seed starter fertilizer at time of seeding.
I ordered some 46-0-0 that should arrive next week.

The local big box store has Scott's Turf Builder that has fast release nitrogen... Should I pick this up and add this until the Urea arrives?

Thank you


----------



## Fraust (Apr 4, 2021)

hobbyaddict1 said:


> I purchased the tenacity, surfactant and dye. I assume I will have to wait a bit extra for that application due to the re-seeding after the storm. It was also mentioned to toss more seed on any bare spots. Should I wait until it is time for the tenacity? Spray it down and then put more seed down over any bare spots?
> 
> And from reading it is just better to leave thin rather than add more seed to help thicken for the spring?
> 
> I will look into the quick release nitrogen and order. I still have some granular fertilizer for starting seeds should I just continue to put it down until it runs out?


You're going to want to wait 30 days from the start of germination to apply tenacity to new grass. Being that you have already thrown seed down at 2 separate times and are considering throwing more down, you're going to have lots of different germination start times. At this point, I'd just wait on the tenacity entirely for now and reassess and deal with weeds later.


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Thanks, I will wait until spring for tenacity. Just have to wait for the Nitrogen order to arrive and do the spoon feeding recommended. I should have ordered it in advance when I ordered the tenacity.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 4, 2021)

If you're wanting a pre-emergent for the spring, there are better options than Tenacity.


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

I have plenty of time to order for spring, what is your suggestion? Can you explain when is it best to use tenacity? Only at the start of new seed? (Which is what I missed when planting my original seed)

Since I still have seed am not using weed killer I threw down a little more seed in the bare/thin spots. Better than sitting in the bag. The nitrogen will not arrive until the end of next week. Next year I can focus on the weeds and whatever else you folks suggest to get it looking good.

All... Again thanks for the help! It is nice to see the front somewhat green again. Looks like we may have saved from doing some hard labor and money by trying seed over sod. I just used the money for a new lawn mower instead


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Great... Walking out to check on grass and I see signs of a mole. Go figure... On the positive side, looks like I will be cutting again soon.


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

I was reading about the thread on Urea prices and a fellow mentioned that he found some "right under his nose" At a local feed store... Oddly enough we have a small mom and po feed store a couple of miles away. I gave them a call and they had it. I ran up and picked up a bag. Now 1/4 per 1000 sq ft. so 1/2lb for my application each week?

2 cups... pretty light, should I just wear gloves and hand toss such a small amount?


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

hobbyaddict1 said:


> I was reading about the thread on Urea prices and a fellow mentioned that he found some "right under his nose" At a local feed store... Oddly enough we have a small mom and po feed store a couple of miles away. I gave them a call and they had it. I ran up and picked up a bag. Now 1/4 per 1000 sq ft. so 1/2lb for my application each week?
> 
> 2 cups... pretty light, should I just wear gloves and hand toss such a small amount?


I would dissolve it and spray it.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

hobbyaddict1 said:


> I have plenty of time to order for spring, what is your suggestion? Can you explain when is it best to use tenacity? Only at the start of new seed? (Which is what I missed when planting my original seed)
> 
> Since I still have seed am not using weed killer I threw down a little more seed in the bare/thin spots. Better than sitting in the bag. The nitrogen will not arrive until the end of next week. Next year I can focus on the weeds and whatever else you folks suggest to get it looking good.
> 
> All... Again thanks for the help! It is nice to see the front somewhat green again. Looks like we may have saved from doing some hard labor and money by trying seed over sod. I just used the money for a new lawn mower instead


Tenacity only has approx. 30 days of pre-emergent activity. It's main purpose is to use at time of seeding. It can also be used to spray young crabgrass although there are much better options.

With Tenacity sprayed at seed down, you can spray it again 30 days later. This gets you to around 60 days after seeding, at which time a regular pre-emergent can be applied (see below).

For a regular pre-emergent program, you will want either Prodiamine or Dimension. Prodiamine is sprayable and offers a better value. I would say the vast majority of members prefer it over Dimension.


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Thank you for the explanation.. Now understood.

I did first application by hand on the Urea... However now that I read a bit I will try to spray starting next week.
Going to dilute, excessively as I am still learning how to be consistent with the sprayer


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You are fine to spread it too. Spraying is better for even distribution, but keep it simple for now.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 4, 2021)

As G-man said, you're fine to spread it, but I'd use an actual hand spreader and not just throw it down directly from your hand. Hard to keep the distribution even doing that.


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

I am going to spray the next application now that I know it can be disolved in water...I bought a backpack sprayer, I should start using it...The grass is coming along!

It's about as good as some of the poorly kept lawns at this point... I mowed for a second time yesterday, then watered... Trying to get rid of a mole now...


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Is there really nothing I can do about weeds before year end... What a shame to see all these things. It appears that the biggest threat is Purslane/hogweed from what I have identified. Quite a bit of the nasty stuff is growing.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Hart explained what you can do to get to 60days from germination.


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Thanks all set with that... I seeded at different times so 60 days will most likely take me into frost. I will live with them.

Spoon fed nitrogen today...
I added dye to the watered down nitrogen solution to practice. I attempted using 1 oz dye for two gallons. Then again with 2 oz to two gallons water. Still difficult for me to see, it may take a keen eye and well mine not so much anymore  I may have to use more dye until I get use to seeing the slight color change.

My lawn mower is set a little higher than recommended 2 1/4" as it may scalp at the lower setting.(wide cut walk behind mower) I may try again to lower it a little, it appears that I do have some grass laying down. And... still battling with that mole. Pain in the a$% it is...


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

I now cut 2 days a week cut and spoon feed on Wednesday, cut on Saturday. Aside from weeds it is slowly filling in. 
Still after that mole... When planting a couple new shrubs I seen that there are some grubs that came up when diging the hole for them. Can I apply grub control to the new grass?


----------



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

hobbyaddict1 said:


> Thanks all set with that... I seeded at different times so 60 days will most likely take me into frost. I will live with them.
> 
> Spoon fed nitrogen today...
> I added dye to the watered down nitrogen solution to practice. I attempted using 1 oz dye for two gallons. Then again with 2 oz to two gallons water. Still difficult for me to see, it may take a keen eye and well mine not so much anymore  I may have to use more dye until I get use to seeing the slight color change.


I heard a pretty good tip from @ryanknorr: try using polarized sunglasses if you have them. I tried it and it really did improve my ability to see the sprayed/wet grass versus the dry (I don't use dye). Might work for you too.


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

I'll give the polarized sun glasses a try... Thanks


----------



## Rolling Hills (Jul 21, 2021)

BigBlue said:


> hobbyaddict1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks all set with that... I seeded at different times so 60 days will most likely take me into frost. I will live with them.
> ...


The polarized glasses help a little, but still not perfect. I find using the stripes of my mow as "lanes" helps me ensure I get even coverage because my terrain is very funky shaped.

When you have to scalp and the remaining grass is brownish it's easier to see the dye, but harder to create defined stripes from your mowing pattern.


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Due to upcoming schedule cut and sprayed nitrogen a day early...
9/21 Still trying to get the mole. Looking at calendar-approaching 4 week mark! Next fall I can take care of the small area on the other side by the garage and in between the garage ribbon paths after I set in pavers.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

It's coming in really nice. With cuts and nitrogen it will look really nice before you know it. You can hand pick the weeds if you want you can also put down a granular grub killer if you want but not grub ex. Next spring put down Grub ex. Stay on top of the watering since you put down extra seed at least a couple times a day. Broadleaf weeds you can deal with next spring that's easy to deal with. The most important thing next spring is to get onto a pre emergent program read up on it get a game plan and get the goods.


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Thanks....

I will look into the grub killer/may help with the mole. A nice little break from watering mother nature has helped out both yesterday and today. I am ordering for the spring weed control and will be ready!


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

> The polarized glasses help a little, but still not perfect. I find using the stripes of my mow as "lanes" helps me ensure I get even coverage because my terrain is very funky shaped.
> 
> When you have to scalp and the remaining grass is brownish it's easier to see the dye, but harder to create defined stripes from your mowing pattern.


Since it was a cloudy day, I used the mower path as a guide. This seems to help. I will probably use both mower path and the glasses moving forward.


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Would this be a good option to put down for the grubs

Grub Killer Plus
BioAdvanced™ Granules Lawn Insect Killer
*Results in just 24 hours
*Trichlorfon


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Well now that I have been cutting, I can definitely see that things are starting to slow down in growth. Initially when I started cutting the next day the unwanted weed/crabgrass would be higher than the new growth. Now when I cut the weeds/crabgrass is no longer outpacing or standing high over the newer grass. The growing season is slowly coming to a close. It may have weeds and bare spots but it is among the greenest grass on the street.


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

We continue to have plenty of rain... While spraying today I noticed that at the edge of the street where it gets the most water from these storms it appears that some small areas of the grass has a white tinge. My untrained eyes suspect some sort of fungus. I was hesitant to put more water down, however from what I read from other threads is that the grass can burn with the urea if it stays on the blades to long. I am only spoon feeding, i did water in lightly. From the reports it appears that we will have more rain coming. I think if I can get after the weeds in the spring, the grass should look nice next year. (Nice from my perspective 

From a local fellow I learned we have a good supply store nearby. Should I check into a fungicide and just spray near edge of street where I am starting to see an issue?

latest photo...


----------



## Fraust (Apr 4, 2021)

Can you post a pic of these problem areas?


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Sure... Still plenty of weeds however here is what I am seeing. Small amounts here and there near road side

Somewhat of a light white dusting on some on small patches of the grass blades

OH... and I have not seen signs from mole, 
either he left or he ate the bait...


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Any treatment necessary? Sun is poking out today,may it will dry up grass a bit,


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Since we finally had sun all day. I lowered the blade one more notch. From the manual this is 1 3/4 I think this is the sweet spot for this grass at this time. The cut took almost all of the broad weeds and left the grass looking fantastic. This is the first time I filled the entire bag with grass clippings. I am sure that this will help the grass dry completely. Very happy with the way the lawn is looking. Now I am really excited to see what this will look like minus the weeds. Next year could be a "nice lawn" year


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

I did a cut Sunday and spoon fed some nitrogen yesterday. On another thread I seen that it is probably best to stop watering now. 
Based on that note... Please confirm that this should be the last application of nitrogen and I should cut until there is little to no growth. The grass is looking nice...I think the "reno" was a success




Results:


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Grass looks great. I can't tell you not to feed anymore, that's a decision you need to make. Another app won't hurt but also may not help that much, given how late it is in the season.

A lot of this is trial and error. Try a late season app this year and monitor the results in the Spring. Then do the opposite next October and see how things turn out in 2023.

I agree that you likely don't need to irrigate regularly anymore, but if you do decide to another app of N, you can still water that in.

Make sure to get a pre-em down in the Spring and also spoon feed some more nitrogen for a few weeks once top growth starts up again. You are going to be very happy when Sept. 2022 rolls around.


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Perfect...
Thank you!

and... a "Thank you" to all that have provided advice... I am looking forward to taking the grass up a notch next year


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

A pre M is a must next spring. I will say the lawn looks great &#128077;


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Ordering Prodiamine to get ready for the spring!


----------

